# Carolina Dart Frogs at Raleigh Reptile Show 9/1&2



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be vending at Raleigh Exotic Animal & Reptile Show 9/1&2 at the Raleigh fair Grounds. We will have the following available: 

10 Gallon horizontal & vertical Eco Vivs 
Fruit fly culturing kits 
Cork tubes-many sizes 
Misc. Vivarium building supplies
Coco Huts 
azureus 
green & black auratus 
blue & black auratus 
super blue auratus 
Patricias 
citronellas 
cobalts 
A few orange terribilis 
bicolors 
2 green sips 
1 eldorado
2 adult male cristobals 
1 male yuri imitator 
1 male leucomelas 
1 pair of adult bicolors 
2 orange lamasi 
3 leucomelas


----------



## vort (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome breeder, awesome dude. Lamasi are doing wonderful Jeff, thanks so much.


----------

